# atapi cd (cd0) gets wedged when trying to burn



## jkcarrol (May 22, 2011)

I have a bluray SATA burner, and when I attempt to burn a small ISO image (FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 bootonly), the drive gets wedged and I can't eject it or do anything with it. The access light on the front flashes about once per second indefinitely and the only way to fix it is to power off the machine (a reboot or hitting the rest button does not help).

I can try to plug in my old dvd/cd burner later today to see if that drive has similar problems, but it was working previously. This bluray drive did the same thing on my old hardware, so I don't think it's related to the Intel PCH SATA controller.

The following appears in the logs:


```
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: cd0 at ahcich7 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: cd0: <ATAPI iHBS212   2 5L06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
May 22 01:55:01 pflog kernel: (cd0:ahcich7:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x16 back
```

What might be the problem here? As I said, I can plug my old drive in and test it, but I'm fairly confident the old one will work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkcarrol (May 22, 2011)

I replaced the bluray drive with my old dvd/cd burner drive, and that works fine. So how can I help provide the data/info necessary to get the bluray drive supported? I think cdrecord supports bluray discs, but at this point I'm fine with just cd/dvd burning support and will wait on the bluray support. But the cd and dvd burning features are also inoperative on this drive.


----------



## tingo (May 23, 2011)

One bit of information missing from your first post is; did you try to "burn" a blu-ray disc or a dvd, or a cd?
Also, it seems you used cdrecord as the "burning" tool, could you confirm that?


----------



## jkcarrol (May 23, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> One bit of information missing from your first post is; did you try to "burn" a blu-ray disc or a dvd, or a cd?
> Also, it seems you used cdrecord as the "burning" tool, could you confirm that?



I was attempting to burn a data CD from an iso (the FreeBSD 8.2/amd64 bootonly file) with cdrecord. I did not try burncd (well, I did, but it was after I had tried with cdrecord and the device was already stuck). I can swap the drive back in tonight and try burncd to see if it works.

I did previously try to burn a bluray with my old hardware, and it seemed to go through the entire burn process, but then failed to close the session (fixate?) with cdrecord. But for some reason I'm not even able to get that far now with the drive on this new motherboard. Perhaps there is some issue with this controller (Intel PCH SATA controller - Cougar Point) and ATAPI devices? I'm fairly sure I was using one of the four 3 Gbps PCH ports, but perhaps I accidentally put the device on one of the 6 Gbps ports. But this DVD writer works fine on the same SATA port right now.

I should also experiment with trying to mount a data CD or DVD and see if just reading these discs is also broken, or if it's only the burning features of the drive.


----------

